# Lastly are these are melanochromis joanjohnsonae?



## pamer (Jul 15, 2008)

These two were in a seperate tank of the same species, I just forgot the name. Do I have a male and female??? They behave that way. Thanks for all the help!
















:fish:


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

_Pseudotropheus socolofi_, the mouths look a bit weird, maybe hybrids of some sort. Definitely not Melanochromis of any type.


----------



## pamer (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks so much. You're right, I remember them being called that at LFS. Thanks again.


----------

